# Just replaced points/condenser on an HS50 Tecumseh



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi everyone, been awhile since I"ve been on this site. My 1980 Craftsman snowblower refused to start this year so I checked for spark and it didn't have any. The engine is an HS50 w/ internal coil & points magneto ignition. So, I replaced the points & condenser this morning hoping that it would fix it. It appears to have as it fired right off and hasn't shown any signs of anymore problems. But here's my concern, I didn't have any means of setting the timing as I don't have a dial indicator let alone one w/ the fancy attachment. Knowing this, I spent alot of time getting the point gap exactly right at 0.020", about 30 minutes of fiddling w/ the gap setting and turning the crank until it felt just right w/ the feeler gauge. Do you think it'll be ok w/o getting timed? If it does need to be timed, can I do it somehow w/ the head removed? BTW, I have to remove/loosen all the head bolts but two just to get the cover off the engine & the gas tank bracket cleared out of the way anyways. Thanks for any info or advice.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it is running fine then leave it alone, we all have the tendency to want to make something perfect and usually mess it up in the process. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> If it is running fine then leave it alone, we all have the tendency to want to make something perfect and usually mess it up in the process. Have a good one. Geo


Thanks for your input, Geo. I'll leave it be.


----------

